# viper 5901 false alarm



## oscar2k23 (May 11, 2010)

when ever I arm my alarm a couple of seconds later I get a warning that one of my doors is open but they are all closed. why could this be happening?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

oscar2k23 said:


> when ever I arm my alarm a couple of seconds later I get a warning that one of my doors is open but they are all closed. why could this be happening?


 wrong wire used for the door, doom light delay?


----------

